# Wagg Dog food



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 4 year old greyhound and a few people have recommended wagg dog food to me as its good quality and not badly priced. Would you agree? Im talking about the complete dry mix.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Im not a fan as it has wheat as its first ingredient and only a small percentage of meat i think if i remember rightly, i know people who do feed this and thier dogs seem good on it 

Not my preference though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not a very good food but some dogs do well on it. I wouldn't feed it though


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

hmm might avoid it then, Roz has quite a sensitive tummy.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Arden grange, simpsons and wainwrights (pets at home own brand) all good foods reasonably priced. Arde grange the most pricy but you dont feed as much as cheaper foods, so works itself out

wet foods nature diet when thier machinery is fixed would be excellent to mix with a dry food or the wet food forthglayde


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Wagg is about as bad as it gets sorry to report. Review here

Dog Food Reviews - Wagg Complete Chicken & Veg - Powered by ReviewPost

Skinners, Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Natural Dog Food Company, Acana, Taste Of The Wild, Wainwrights. They're all good foods and there will be something there for every budget.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember now why i didnt like the sound of it 

it is difficult to get a dry food without beet pulp Orijen doesnt have it in but was too rich for ours


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

You can get food that is made specificaly for greyhounds. Mine have Red Mills Tracker which is made for retired and convalesing greyhounds. You may have to get your local pet shop to order it in for you as mine does as it is not readily avialaible over the counter so to speak.

Oh and another good thing is you don't pay VAT on greyhound food. I pay £12 for a 15kg bag.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> You can get food that is made specificaly for greyhounds. Mine have Red Mills Tracker which is made for retired and convalesing greyhounds. You may have to get your local pet shop to order it in for you as mine does as it is not readily avialaible over the counter so to speak.
> 
> Oh and another good thing is you don't pay VAT on greyhound food. I pay £12 for a 15kg bag.


Sorry but Red Mills Tracker is crap too. Dog Food Reviews - Red Mills Tracker - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> Sorry but Red Mills Tracker is crap too. Dog Food Reviews - Red Mills Tracker - Powered by ReviewPost


I've fed it for years as it was the only thing William would eat and my dogs have always done well on it.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've fed it for years as it was the only thing William would eat and my dogs have always done well on it.


My sister feeds Wagg, and her dog is fine at 13 years old. But I still wouldn't feed it.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I feed my dogs Wagg and 2 of them are show dogs both doing well in the ring and have many compliments on how well they look so i have no issuses with it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> My sister feeds Wagg, and her dog is fine at 13 years old. But I still wouldn't feed it.


I have greyhounds so feed greyhound food I wouldn't feed wagg I know people that do. Same as I know people whose dogs do well on Bakers but I wouldn't feed that either. I show my dogs and they do well they all carry good weight and have lovely shinny coats so as far as I am concerned they do well on it.

William would rather starve than eat anything else with the exception of fish which he loved but would not eat fish based complete dog food or fish4dogs. It had to be fresh fish even my setter eats it and has a lovely shinny coat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally think wagg is perhaps the worse dog food out there! or if not t'is very near!
Just been to the local DIY they had it on special at around £8 a bag! No wonder unseuspecting owners buy it!


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i do recommend natural dog food company, i'm waiting for a sample at the moment though however wainwrights costs me about 60p a day and natural dog food is about 40p a day  
Burns is about 45p for my dog, so these ones are cheaper if money is a problem


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

You could also have a look at Vitalin or Delta dog foods


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

currently she is on a dry greyhound mix which she was being fed at the kennel but its very bland and she really doesnt enjoy it. Ive been mixing it up with a bit of tesco premium complete mix (chicken and veg) and she seems to enjoy it and it hasnt upset her tummy but im not sure whether i want her on it all the time... its reasonably priced and she seems to enjoy it but wonder if it will be good for her health in the long run??


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

leoti said:


> I feed my dogs Wagg and 2 of them are show dogs both doing well in the ring and have many compliments on how well they look so i have no issuses with it


Well, if the Collie in your signature is one of the dogs fed on Wagg, then they're certainly doing something right! What an utterly beautiful dog.



Zayna said:


> currently she is on a dry greyhound mix which she was being fed at the kennel but its very bland and she really doesnt enjoy it. Ive been mixing it up with a bit of tesco premium complete mix (chicken and veg) and she seems to enjoy it and it hasnt upset her tummy but im not sure whether i want her on it all the time... its reasonably priced and she seems to enjoy it but wonder if it will be good for her health in the long run??


I've yet to find a good greyhound mix to be honest, they all seem pretty low quality with alot of fillers- and besides, I don't see why Greyhounds need a different food to any other dog. You don't see Labrador or Spaniel foods do you?! (unless you buy into Royal Canin's money making tricks that is!) Tesco food wouldn't be the best either, but at the end of the day, if it suits your dog, then great!

Two of my Greyhounds are on a mix of BARF and Orijen 6 Fish, not on the same day, but BARF one day and kibble the next. I find it works great for them- all the fish oils in the Orijen are of great benefit to their coats which are prone to being dry/flaky, and the raw meaty bones in the BARF side of the diet are great for helping to clean their teeth. As you may have found, ex-racers generally have pretty horrible teeth, and plenty of bones to chomp goes some way to help clean and strengthen them!

That said, my third Greyhound eats Pedigree Complete. It's the only food he will eat long term, and not get the runs after. He's had every health test going, has tried all the prescription foods, regular premium wet/dry completes run through him in a blink (no matter how slowly they're introduced) and he won't touch fresh meat (raw or cooked) with a bargepole! So Pedigree Complete it is!

If you're looking for something to liven up dry food, I'd personally try one of the premium wet foods. You needn't use a lot, just a couple of spoonfuls to give a bit of taste. Applaws and Naturediet would be my preferred choices. The dogs love it, and it's much healthier than the Tesco food 

But, at the end of the day, it's all down to your dog, and what she is happy and healthy on!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

the WAGG Treats have better ingredients than the food so it seems

wagg treats - Google Product Search


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I might stick to the tesco food for the next couple of weeks and see how she goes on it. she has only been on it for about a week so far. If im not happy with how she is on it i'll look at switching her to something else.Dont want to keep changing her food about but want her to be on the right one!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> My dogs have always done well on it












Wagg ingredients:

Wheat, Meat Meal (min 10% beef in red kibble), Wheatfeed, Maize, Poultry Fat, Digest, Linseed, Beet Pulp, Rice, Peas (min 4% in pea kibble), Lucerne, Minerals, Yeast (0.08%), Citrus Extract (0.04%), Yucca Extract (0.01%)

10% meat content?! That has to be THE lowest I've ever seen (apart from perhaps Bakers and Pedigree)! :scared:

How they get away with calling it 'dog food' is beyond me.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmm Chappie dry? 4% isn't it....?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Chappie dry is awful, tinned not so bad


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Chappie dry is awful, tinned not so bad


I wouldn't feed either. Isn't it made by Pedigree Petfoods?

I can't, for the life of me, find the ingredients in the moist, tinned 'Chappie' anywhere online, but the dried 'complete' contains a woeful quantity of meat, along with all sorts of carcinogenic nasties.

Awful stuff (the 'Complete', at least).


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Chappie wet.

Fish and fish derivatives, inc 14% white fish,cereals min 4%, meat and animal derivatives inc min 4% chicken, oils, fats, herbs, minerals.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I took my dogs off Wagg recently: it was upsetting the pups' tummies and the big dog's teeth were blooming awful. 

Orijen is good-40% protein: good for skinny dogs like greyhounds! Sadly, hugely expensive, IMO and very rich.

My lot have been switched to completely raw food (meat and bones) and are fabulous on it. I know it's huge, but the raw food thread in Nutrition is a ruddy revelation. It doesn't have to cost a fortune and you can base it round tripe, chicken, whatever you can find that isn't hugely expensive.

A girl I know with greyhounds has also switched to raw and is amazed at how good they look.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> Chappie wet.
> 
> Fish and fish derivatives, inc 14% white fish,cereals min 4%, meat and animal derivatives inc min 4% chicken, oils, fats, herbs, minerals.


thats not so bad if its all it contains and although im not obsessed with not giving derivatives of sorts im not comfy with it either, but what worries me about it is iv very recently heard this food contains that nasty BHT not sure if i have the right lettering here but its the one that can cause cancers, how come this is not required to be disclosed on all food labels for animals


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

BHT and BHA. Didn't know that was in Chappie. 

Just noticed the 10% meat in Wagg says red kibble, means overall it's less than 10% meat?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I didnt know chappie had BHT in it either but read it on here im sure in another thread


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> BHT and BHA. Didn't know that was in Chappie.
> 
> Just noticed the 10% meat in Wagg says red kibble, means overall it's less than 10% meat?


I thought the "red kibble" was referring to the actual colour of the food, meaning it has some sort of nasty colouring in it?

Why not email Chappie to see if it contains BHT and/or BHA? It'd be interesting to see what they say - if you even get a reply, that is.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

SlingDash said:


> I thought the "red kibble" was referring to the actual colour of the food, meaning it has some sort of nasty colouring in it?
> 
> Why not email Chappie to see if it contains BHT and/or BHA? It'd be interesting to see what they say - if you even get a reply, that is.


Yeah I think it is, but it says 10% meat _in the red kibble_, so does that mean the other colours could have less meat, or none? It doesn't say so how would we know? If so the overall meat content would be less than 10%.

I doubt Chappie would answer, but as I don't feed it I'm not tooo bothered what's in it.  I'd be surprised mind.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> I doubt Chappie would answer, but as I don't feed it I'm not tooo bothered what's in it.  I'd be surprised mind.


Right. I'm going to email them - if I can find an email address, that is.

I will post the response here if I get one.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

It's manufactured by MARS, try them. Good luck.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Mars, Pedigree Petfoods, Chappie...?

MARS own Pedigree, but I can't find mention of Chappie on Pedigree's website.

Help! I need an email address! I can't find anything on Google.

There's another subsidiary called WALTHAM who make Chappie, but the link to it on their website doesn't work (everything else does!): http://www.waltham.com/brands.htm

I wonder if they're spying on us and have blocked it?! LOL


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

It's hard, most places just stock Chappie, so emailing them won't get you anywhere. Perhaps you could ask one if they have contact details for them?

I really don't think you'll get a reply from Mars though. 

'Chappie dog food is actually manufactured by Mars, who are the brand-owner of many other pet food brands including Pedigree and Pal.'

Chappie Dog Food


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> I really don't think you'll get a reply from Mars though


I bet I do! Watch this space! :thumbup:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

SixStar said:


> Well, if the Collie in your signature is one of the dogs fed on Wagg, then they're certainly doing something right! What an utterly beautiful dog.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you yes Bruce has been on Wagg since he could eat solids so you can see why i have no complaints


----------

